# To trade or not, Ford 6.4 to new SD??



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OK. My mind is heavly weighing on getting a new 2011-2012 F250. I am currently rolling a 2008 F250 FX4 loaded out, 100k+ miles and it's paid for.

The 2008 is due for most fluids, tires (35" Toyo MT's), brakes, belts, hoses, shocks and whatever else is due. I'm sure I'm looking at about $3-4k. Plus all the DPF stuff etc I need to do to the 6.4.

Good deals on a new truck this week but then the deals will be off until Oct'ish next year. It's been nice not having a payment for a while but gotta think about the dumping of major cash into this truck.

Would you step up for the new or drive the old till the tires fall off?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

If your current truck is running fine simply pay for the preventive maintenance and be done with it. You'll lose way more money buying a new truck.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

You only live once if you can afford do it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

get the new one and you won't regret it.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Or keep the truck and buy an SCB and pick me up for a booze cruise.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd keep it! since your warranty is out Spartanize it! Spartan Programmer with DPF delete and down pipe back exhaust. I have a few friends that have the 6.4 with the Spartan and LOVE the truck even more now! I have a 2011 and as soon as I have no warranty it's getting a Spartan Programmer and an everything delete.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Your going to loose the 3-4k on a new one as soon as you drive it of the lot. Also you can not legaly remove the emission controls on the new truck but it is legal to remove them from the 2008. Fed emission regs are for 2010 and up. In Diesel Power Magazine buyers guide the 2008 Ford is one of their most recommended. Get rid of the EGR, make sure the oil cooler is working good and with proper maintenance you have a 500k truck. In that time period you could save enough to pay cash for a new truck.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

interesting....


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

My 2 cents - the repairs and maintenance you've mentioned equates to 3-5 months payments. Just a thought. But hey if you want the new one, and can afford it, get it. Nothing like the smell of new leather.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I was faced with the same dillema here recently. I have a 09 350 with 140k on it. The brakes are now due and the DPF is getting clogged. Its got an appointment with the wizard next week. Brakes, DPF delete with H&S tuner, and Titan 78gal replacement fuel tank. Its nice not having a payment so may just have to keep this one for a while. Also the price of a new one is crazy. I bought mine for 42k new in the lariat package. Good luck finding the same one for under 50k.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, I know your post isn't a joke, but seriously, debating whether to spend $3-4k on maintenance that will last you another 100k miles or spend $50-60k on a new truck? Is there really anything to decide? I'm frugal, so my answer will always be, drive the paid off truck till the wheels fall off. New, crazy expensive toys, that lose value like a brick falling out of a window, don't impress me. You obviously have a very nice truck in the '08, I would save the $50k and invest it or put it away for something more important. I don't know your personal economic situation and its none of my business, but like I said, I'm frugal and love not having a truck payment. I could go buy whatever I wanted, but there is no way in hell that I'm gonna be making an $800/mo truck payment. 

PS - I drive a '00 4x4 quad cab Cummins. Paid cash for it, my wife hates it, I love it. I want to keep it for a long time, she wants me to get a newer one. Did I mention that I'm frugal, lol. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Get the EGR and DPF off the 6.4, and you will rather have it than a new one. I've got a loaded 2010 now. My dad and father-in-law both have new 11s that I've spent plenty of time in, and I wouldn't trade em even....the 6.4 without all the emmissions mess is an unbelievably good engine. In stock form it leaves a lot to be desired and would have me thinking about a new truck. In fact, if my 2010 were still stock, I would've likely bought a 2011 already.

Assuming the truck is still in good shape and you are happy with the options it has, do the maint it needs and get rid of the EGR and DPF and never look back.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I hear ya guys. I get it, I get it. I will make my mind up today. I'm still gonna go look at this 2011 loaded and lifted lariat today. They are already beat down from $59 to $47 just over the phone, minus my trade Im looking at about $27 which aint to shabby to role it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I couldn't do it...


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

you can't legally remove any exhaust emission device no matter what year model, that's why it says for "off road use only"! just depends on how strict your county is at vehicle inspection time. my county isn't testing diesel exhaust now Harris county and larger ones alike might test diesel emissions.


----------



## Kcrob1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd do it!!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

chasin tails said:


> you can't legally remove any exhaust emission device no matter what year model, that's why it says for "off road use only"! just depends on how strict your county is at vehicle inspection time. my county isn't testing diesel exhaust now Harris county and larger ones alike might test diesel emissions.


I got my truck inspected in harris county - 2010 with no DPF or EGR on it. Took about 10 minutes and something like $15 - no questions asked.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Please. The people doing the inspection wouldnt know an EGR valve from a battery. Some vehicles like a Jeep Liberty you cant even see the EGR valve. If your in a non emission county they probably wont open the hood.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

So where on the NW side of town would anyone recommend taking my truck to have the EGR and DPF removed from the 6.4. Who can do this?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

waypoint said:


> So where on the NW side of town would anyone recommend taking my truck to have the EGR and DPF removed from the 6.4. Who can do this?


A friend of mine is a diesel mechanic. He is in evergreen. Took him about an hr to do the complete turbo back exhaust. Go to deletepro.com and order what you want and give Steven at east fork performance a call for the install 281-622-0955


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Google performance diesel shops in houston. I did my own in about 2 hours. The EGR is still there just tuned off. Cost was $1000, I went with the www.hsperformance.com kit. look at the black mini max . You can also download higher horsepower and transmission tunes on their website for free.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

U don't really need to actually remove the egr unless have cooler issues. The programming will turn it off and keep valve shut. 

It is easy to do yourself - but check out PowerStroke Magic if looking for someone on nw side.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Spartan tune it and straight pipe it. Did it to my 08 over a year ago and it's bad a**.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You will have a few parts left over,lol


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gotta love that biga** resonator pipe. They did the same thing on my F-150. 

That DPF section is smaller than the one on my '11. It's frickin huge!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Get the EGR and DPF off the 6.4, and you will rather have it than a new one. I've got a loaded 2010 now. My dad and father-in-law both have new 11s that I've spent plenty of time in, and I wouldn't trade em even....the 6.4 without all the emmissions mess is an unbelievably good engine. In stock form it leaves a lot to be desired and would have me thinking about a new truck. In fact, if my 2010 were still stock, I would've likely bought a 2011 already.
> 
> Assuming the truck is still in good shape and you are happy with the options it has, do the maint it needs and get rid of the EGR and DPF and never look back.


X2...I went from a deleted and tuned 6.4 to a 6.7 that I have deleted and tuned as well and miss my 6.4 everyday. I am thinking about selling this truck actually and going back to another 6.4


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

younggun55 said:


> X2...I went from a deleted and tuned 6.4 to a 6.7 that I have deleted and tuned as well and miss my 6.4 everyday. I am thinking about selling this truck actually and going back to another 6.4


Why do you miss your 6.4? Are you running the same tuning on the 6.7?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> Google performance diesel shops in houston. I did my own in about 2 hours. The EGR is still there just tuned off. Cost was $1000, I went with the www.hsperformance.com kit. look at the black mini max . You can also download higher horsepower and transmission tunes on their website for free.


Same here, not the same truck. You will be very happy with the results.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Install a CAI, straight pipe exhaust, throw on a Spartan and take it to have it detailed inside/out and BAM!!! New truck.... It is truly amazing how these trucks perform with the above set up. Good luck.

Eric


----------

